# Stabilized tiramisu



## bigbuns (Jun 28, 2004)

I have been providing specific dessert specialties to a few local restaurants, as well as sculptured cakes. A chef who is now going to be running a new seasonal restaurant at a very small country club (basically used by people with boats) has asked me to do his desserts, including tiramisu. The restaurants I usually bake for have a very high number of covers each night, so nothing really sits there very long. My concern at this place is that the marscapone/cream mixture will go or that the soaked sponge base will disintegrate. Anyone have an idea of the shelf life of tiramisu? Would stabilizing the marscapone mixture with gelatin help? Thanks in advance for any info.


----------



## cozzie (Jun 26, 2004)

hi there,
gelatine does work but it takes away from a real tiramisu, when ever i have made for my restaurant i've just used an egg yolk mixed with tha mascapone and icing sugar, you will find that it gives it a smoother texture and a better finish, as for the base just make sure that it is'nt swimming in coffee/liqur syrup it will soak up alot of liquid,
the shelf live is between 3-5 days depending on fridge temp, also can be frozen in small individual portions but when tawed must be used that day,
good luck,
keep the faith. :lips:


----------



## bigbuns (Jun 28, 2004)

Thanks Cozzie. I think I'll just tell him I'll make it for his weekend crowds until his business picks up during the week. I'm going to take a drive there tomorrow and check out his refrigeration unit, too. 

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

You can mix pastry cream and mascarpone.

You can also use cream stabilizer.


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

Try adding Cobisan to the Whipped Cream, you can get it at Albert Uster Imports. 

5 days tops.

Best,
m


----------



## unichef (Aug 14, 2000)

Gelatin works the best. Especailly if there is a possibility it may be out at room temp for a while. I would steer away from the egg yolks.


----------



## bigbuns (Jun 28, 2004)

Many, many thanks. Will be making it for him next weekend. I agree about not using the yolks....don't trust staff to put it back in fridge and there is NOT AC in the restaurant either. Think next time I might give the Cobisan a try.


----------



## thebighat (Feb 21, 2001)

Get some mycryo from Cacoa Barry. That's been working pretty good for me. It's powdered cocoa butter.


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

How do you use mycryo?
I have a sample and would like to dig into it!
Thanks!


----------



## thebighat (Feb 21, 2001)

Mycryo is used at a rate of 3 to 6 times, or 4 to 8 times depending on who you talk to Cacao Barry, what you would use for gelatin. For a thicker mixture, use the three factor. Something a little thinner, use the 6 factor. The example they gave me was the difference between a mousse made with cassis puree and one made with passion fruit puree. It needs to be dissolved at 160 degrees in some of what is being thickened and then I stir it till it's well emulsified. It's folded into the main portion of the mousse or whatever at about 70 degrees. When using whipped cream it should be very soft or it will grain up as you fold it. For tempering chocolate use it at a rate of 1% of the weight of the chocolate. Melt to 113 or so, cool to 90, stir in the mycryo and use. To re-use the chocolate, the already tempered chocolate should make up no more than 30% of the new batch. 

I've been making a strawberry tart filling like this

2 lb pastry cream cold
7 oz strawberry jam (but you could use puree)
4 oz heavy cream
8 oz softly whipped cream
2.25 oz mycryo

Melt the jam with the liquid cream, heat to 160 and dissolve the mycryo.
Stir right into the pastry cream, which will drop the temperature as needed, and then fold in the whipped cream. Pipe into the tart shells.


----------

